# Shotgun Barrel



## Retrieving Mallards (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a Rem. 1100 20ga 2 3/4" shotgun. I have been looking all over for a fully rifled barrel w. rifle sights and cannot find one anywhere. I can find it for the LT 20 but not the regular field gun. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.corsonsbarrels.com/rem1100barrels.htm


----------

